# Lucy Before Her First Groom and After!



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Yesterday I went on my grooming training day at The Groom Room in Winsford, Cheshire. It was a very hands-on day, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I took plenty of notes as the owner showed me the ropes and then left me to it. Lucy was so good in spite of being car sick on the journey. 

Here are a couple of shots of her "before" and "after". I must say I feel quite pleased with the result. She is perhaps a little shorter than I would have liked but her coat is now like velvet and she will be much cooler without wearing that heavy coat! I just need to save up for all the equipment now!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, she looks good - she had already been groomed before hadn't she? as her coat already had that groomed look. Do you know what blade/comb were used? (so others would know what to expect). Glad you enjoyed it, I think it is quite addictive.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job 

Lucy looks fab...and what a gorgeous coat she has, lovely and velvety.

She is stunning with those long legs... A true supermodel poo 

Love her white bib 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You did a really good job!!! I finally have my table and clippers now i am just waiting for a class.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you.
I wish I trusted myself - but I just know it would be a disaster, I can't even cut paper straight


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well done, she looks good - she had already been groomed before hadn't she? as her coat already had that groomed look. Do you know what blade/comb were used? (so others would know what to expect). Glad you enjoyed it, I think it is quite addictive.


Hi. Thanks for your feedback! I suppose the training is like learning to drive a car. You have the lessons, hopefully pass the test and learn more with experience! 

I had just scissor cut Lucy previously using Roseline scissors (7" straight, 4" blunt and 6" double-thinners).

From my notes I used for the training: Andis AGC Super Speed Clippers with size 10 blade.

No 8/25mm: Ears, and crown of head

No 6/19mm: Fan around muzzle. Under muzzle. Side of face to jaw.

No 3/10mm: Inside top of rear legs.

No 4/12mm: Back, legs top of head and bib

Double thinning scissors to finish and around muzzle and inside ears. 

Hygeine strip to belly - just size 10 blade.

These details are taken from my notes and I just need to clarify with the groomer! Hope this helps someone.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sue T said:


> Hi. Thanks for your feedback! I suppose the training is like learning to drive a car. You have the lessons, hopefully pass the test and learn more with experience!
> 
> I had just scissor cut Lucy previously using Roseline scissors (7" straight, 4" blunt and 6" double-thinners).
> 
> ...


Are these blade numbers? quite a lot of different ones, most dogs I have groomed we have used just 2 different sizes, sometimes with a comb attachment sometimes not.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. These are comb attachment numbers.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job .... Groomers will be out f business soon x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sue T said:


> Hello. These are comb attachment numbers.


Oh ok that makes sense, I've got used to going by colour on the comb attachments.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow love it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely Lucy!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sue T said:


> Hello. Yesterday I went on my grooming training day at The Groom Room in Winsford, Cheshire. It was a very hands-on day, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I took plenty of notes as the owner showed me the ropes and then left me to it. Lucy was so good in spite of being car sick on the journey.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of her "before" and "after". I must say I feel quite pleased with the result. She is perhaps a little shorter than I would have liked but her coat is now like velvet and she will be much cooler than wearing that heavy coat! I just need to save up for all the equipment now!


I think she looks gorgeous - I know it's a shock when they're initially so short but it will grow back and on your long walks she will be so much more comfortable


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sue, Lucy looks lovely, what a brilliant job you've done!


----------

